# Adobe Customer Advisor



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 11, 2014)

I received a email invitation to become a Adobe Customer Advisor today. I own a lot of Adobe products, but do not think of myself being a huge Adobe Fanboy, its just a tool.




Have others received the same invite? I'm curious as to how many get picked for the "limited" opportunity  


I did join, out of curiosity.




You are one of a limited number of Adobe customers who have been offered the unique opportunity to join our Adobe Customer Advisors Community. Adobe Advisors will influence the development of Adobe products/services by providing feedback directly to us via surveys, online discussion forums, interviews, and other activities.
As a member, you'll be able to log into the community’s destination website and see what is new at Adobe. You can tell us what you think about our new product ideas as well as provide feedback on existing products and services. In order to participate in this exciting new program and have access to the site, you'll need to click on the link below and fill out a short survey about yourself and your preferences. Once you successfully complete the survey and become a member, you'll be entered to win one (1) of five (5), $100 prizes.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 14, 2014)

not me 

can you advise them that CC licks balls please?


----------



## Menace (Jul 14, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> not me
> 
> can you advise them that CC licks balls please?



+1


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

I think I signed up for this several years ago but I'm not sure I've received anything other than a handful of surveys about their products. I've used their products since 1992 and used to be pretty active on their forums so I think that's why I was invited. 

I was also a beta tester working directly with their developers back in the early 2000s on InDesign and that was a really cool experience. I'm not sure if they still work that way, but I was literally asking for features and then testing them a few days later when their developer would send me the updated code.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I think I signed up for this several years ago but I'm not sure I've received anything other than a handful of surveys about their products. I've used their products since 1992 and used to be pretty active on their forums so I think that's why I was invited.
> 
> I was also a beta tester working directly with their developers back in the early 2000s on InDesign and that was a really cool experience. I'm not sure if they still work that way, but I was literally asking for features and then testing them a few days later when their developer would send me the updated code.




Yes, they started sending me surveys immediately. Some of them were under NDR, so I won't reveal them. They might raise more than a few eyebrows, and they are merely surveys, nothing factual.


I'm not a big Adobe user, I do own a lot of Adobe software, a Adobe Engineer was a friend of my daughters, so he got copies of all the software for me. I use Lightroom almost daily, and less frequently, Photoshop, and, very rarely Premiere Pro and the other related video tools. I use Acrobat a lot, but that is exempted in the surveys so far.


I only answer questions about the ones I am familiar with and use regularly.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, they started sending me surveys immediately. Some of them were under NDR, so I won't reveal them. They might raise more than a few eyebrows, and they are merely surveys, nothing factual.


You should have seen the surveys they sent out after the Creative Cloud response . 

I'm on a few other advisory panels like this, but most of them are pretty dull surveys. Some pay me for my time, which is nice.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they started sending me surveys immediately. Some of them were under NDR, so I won't reveal them. They might raise more than a few eyebrows, and they are merely surveys, nothing factual.
> ...




Yes, I've received a lot of free software for this and for beta testing.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 14, 2014)

Just the usual July Connection emails, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


Software companies are very good to their testers - I wish the two car companies that I'm on panels for would be a little more generous!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...




You mean Tesla and Lamborghini


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 15, 2014)

Menace said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > not me
> ...



+2


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 15, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> not me
> 
> can you advise them that CC licks balls please?



+3


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 15, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You mean Tesla and Lamborghini


Not quite - Yugo and Kia


----------

